# Ferrari 599 GTO / Street Dreams Detail



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

*Ferrari 599 GTO in need of extensive paint correction. No need to post any technical information about this car, its a GTO, and yes its wonderful.

Most of the usual Ferrari refinishing problems:

-Sanding scratches
-Rids
-Rotary Holograms
-Heavy Swirling
... and overspray, lots of overspray!

Very pretty...










Very swirly...










Wheels soaked with Brake Buster, very mild wheel cleaner with no iron removing properties. My choice for cars with carbon ceramic brakes. Tires and wheel wells scrubbed clean. Stiff bristle brush is ideal for removing most of the old tire dressing.



















Started with a prep wash, rinsed down and foamed followed by a 2 bucket wash using a mixture of citrus soap and some Lusso auto bathe. The finish was then clayed to remove some of the overspray...



















After claying the car was nearly stripped of all old protection, 2 IPA wipedowns ensured a 100% clean finish ready for paint correction.

Here is the prepped finish out in sunlight, some heavy overspray on the passenger side









































































Back inside I measured the paint with a paint thickness gauge. Very healthy readings always good to see before beginning a lengthy paint correction.










Mesh grilles/vents taped off. Getting polish splatter or dust in there will take forever to get out!










Better idea of what the overspray on the passenger door looked like, clear line shows wherever the car had tape on it from delivery










Some closeups of the finish under LED light (640lumens worth)




























I started with the worst area first, started with foam and upgraded to a 3" wool pad on the rotary to cut out the heavy defects followed by foam compounding and then foam finishing using both Meguiars and Menzerna

Before...



















After... its that simple!










Okay well not really, rear plate area under the LED, much smaller defects show up...










After compounding and polishing





































Lip polished as well, delicately and with a 3" pad... natural 50/50 "erasure" style










Working my way around the rest of the bumper



















Light cutting with the MF disc on speed 5










50/50 overspray










Before










After compounding w/ Surbuf, the mess it leaves is worth it and the haze it leaves behind is only superficial, I later followed up with foam










More clusters on the drivers side, heavy holograms and RIDS










Removed










50/50










Pulled the GTO out to check my work in the sun










Clear sunbursts indicate a properly leveled paint finish, still 1 more final polishing stage to go



















Light cutting on the door




























After all correction was completed a light dust down with the detailersdomain duster was followed by a few IPA wipedowns to prep for LSP.
LSP of choice was Wolf's Body wrap applied to both the paint and clear film

First the matte on the roof needed some attention. Pre cleaned using Swissvax Opaque pre cleaner and then topped with Swissvax Opaque wax, 2 layers



















All trim and seals were treated using Wolfs Trim Guard. Trim pre cleaned using some IPA on a MF pad




























Tires degreased again before applying dressing, left side still showing old tire dressing and dirt, right side stripped of everything










Engine bay cleaned and detailed. Mammoth of a V12 sounds something like a symphony of angry lions, its quite something




























Cleaned of polishing dust and fuel bib wiped down with 303 protectant



















Exhaust tips polished out



















Final photos...



















Wheels sealed with Nanolex alloy sealant




























The following morning outside
































































This one is from later in the week, GTO and 4.0 together :thumb:










Thanks for reading!

All the best,

Dave
Street Dreams Detail*


----------



## NorthernNick (Mar 23, 2011)

beautiful job on my favourite Ferrari to date!
The fuel/dust bib looks a really cool feature, sick of having to wipe the paint and pop some spray wax on if i spill fuel


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Nice to see another quality Ffactory paint finish there:wall:

Great turnaround Dave as I'd expect.

We have it that bit easier over here in the UK, having cars without the marker lamps in the bumpers..I guess you guys get used to it though:thumb:

Is this a car you'll be maintaining in the future?..if so I'd be interested to hear about the durability of the Opaque on the roof in your climate.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Stunning work as always dave. I the owner was blown away?

Matt


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Epic turnaround Dave, a joy to read and just look st the lovely photos!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

great work ,looks fantastic now


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Nice work and amazing shots


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

Stunning work, stunning car!

Will the owner keep up the Wolfs maintenance regime (nano bathe / nano QD?)

Thanks for posting :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job there mate.


----------



## Aghescar (Mar 5, 2011)

Amazing job on an awesome car!


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Stunning work mate, shame about the wheel weights on the face of the wheel tho.


----------



## matzagrin (Nov 1, 2009)

Wonderful car and job! Congratulations Dave.


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Just great piece of detailing , like it a lot :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Excellent job..


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Great work and write-up as usual, very enjoyable read and what a car!


----------



## jerry306 (Dec 22, 2011)

Very nice job,well done.


----------



## Stumper (Apr 5, 2009)

Great job on a lovely car!

I love the idea of the fuel bib. Such a simple idea but no doubt so effective!


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Sweet job Dave, like the way you show the difference in defect spotting with 2 light sources & just how much a halogen lamp can hide, car look a millions $$'s now excellent work

Baz


----------



## abbacus (Mar 24, 2011)

Simply beautiful! Great work Dave. :thumb:


----------



## twoscoops (Mar 26, 2010)

Thats is just phenominal mate, what a slick finish the BW leaves!


----------



## PATSIMINI (May 12, 2011)

No need for interior detail!!!!great result and what a collection of cars


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

car looks stunning


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Excellent job,write up and photography Dave, that is one of my favourite Ferrari's when it comes to power :driver:
Jeremy Clarkson couldn't stop commenting how good this beast was , I can just imagine when those 12 cylinders fire up it must be a symphony to your ears !

The paint must have been a real pita to polish typical Ferrari .
I like that extension you have on your Flex Polisher pity we can't get them in Australia 

Mario *


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

great work Dave


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Eurogloss said:


> *Excellent job,write up and photography Dave, that is one of my favourite Ferrari's when it comes to power :driver:
> Jeremy Clarkson couldn't stop commenting how good this beast was , I can just imagine when those 12 cylinders fire up it must be a symphony to your ears !
> 
> The paint must have been a real pita to polish typical Ferrari .
> ...


Thanks Mario! Yes its a sick sick machine!


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Superb work on a stunning motor!:thumb:

Fantastic shot with the GT3 RS 4.0!

Terrible prep by Ferrari.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Stunning motor and great correction the car when you see then close up is stunning just love the 599GTO, what did you use on the tyre's looks fantastic, thanks for sharing


----------



## Deeg (Mar 30, 2009)

Stunning job and some great correction work on probably my favourite Ferrari.


----------



## AcN (Nov 3, 2010)

Stunning job as usual 

I wonder how many cars your client have though, it seems you've done pretty much all of them lol


----------



## Bowler (Jan 23, 2011)

Lovely job, great post, fantastic pictures of a very rare car


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

AcN said:


> Stunning job as usual
> 
> I wonder how many cars your client have though, it seems you've done pretty much all of them lol


Nope theres more :thumb:


----------



## Panth (Aug 20, 2009)

That looks soo good!


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

That 599 looks absolutely stunning! Awesome work as usual Dave! :thumb:

It still surprises me that these Ferraris are finished so poor. I've noticed just about all the pro's using DA's for compounding. They're certainly getting the results! The red looks nice and glossy with the Wolfs body wrap too!


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Well that's a great turnaround on this "used" one :thumb:


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Nice one Dave, absolutely beautiful finish, only wish we could hear the 'angry lions' roar a bit. Perhaps the next sound track for your promo vids :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

looks lovely


----------

